# Bipod, tripod, shooting stix?



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Guys - what do you Badlands deer hunters use?

I know many ND deer hunters who use the pickup window - but walking is the game here and I'm looking for feedback. speed, stability, weight?

Let's hear it.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Not sure why you posted this in the classifieds but I moved it to deer hunting for you.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use a combination of a few things. I use a bipod and sling. Sometimes I will carry a walking stick that can be used as a shooting stick but not usually. If you have a good sling that can be used for support that should get you steady enough to take a shot to 300 with confidence. You do have to practice getting into position. Granted those really nice padded slings usually do not cut it. They are nice for carrying your rifle without your shoulder getting sore but they do not tend to bend around your arm in any shooting position.

Do not forget about the standard off hand shooting position a sling really helps there also. Granted pull-ups and pushups help that the most.

Chuck Norris wears a live rattlesnake as a condom.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a Harris Bipod on my rifle, but there are many times I can't use it because the grass, etc. is too high (CRP, etc.). I have a tripod I bought last year that collapses down, but I really don't care for it that much...pain to carry and it's slow to set up. For years I carried a stick I cut from a willow tree...kind of a walking stick/shooting stick. It's not the steadiest rest in the world, but I can't even count the number of deer and antelope I've shot using that stick for a rest. I still have it and still use it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I use a Harris bipod all the time. Short one most of the time. When hunting I normally use the 11"-23" as it allows me to sit so I can clear high grass. And in a pinch I can use it prone. Both are swivel models.

huntin1


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Just purchased a stoney point bipod. It seems very sturdy and will extend to 62 inches. I am 6'4 so I think it will be tall enough. It works good to steady my binos. I will report back after I get them out in the field next weekend.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> I use a Harris bipod all the time. Short one most of the time. When hunting I normally use the 11"-23" as it allows me to sit so I can clear high grass. And in a pinch I can use it prone. Both are swivel models.
> huntin1


I also like the Harris 11" to 23" swivel model. I've shot most of my deer in the sitting position using this bipod after a stalk, You can also shoot prone wirh plenty of flex up and down and side to side. The only thing I don't like is that it makes your slinged rifle ride pointing to the back if you at times. It sucks to look down the business end of your buddies barrel when walking behind him when you know he has one chambered.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have three Harris bipods. One short, and two long ones. I'm tall enough that the long ones work fine in the prone position, but I purchased a short one because carries better with a standard sling. With the long bipods I use a Saffari sling which carries my rifle slung in front of me horizontal. 
The rifle comes to the shoulder very fast when carried with a Safari sling. Also the sling is two inches wide and lays across the back behind your neck in a manner that creates a lot of contact area. It lets you carry a heavy barrel rifle very comfortably.

The short bipod will be found most of the time on my short barrel AR15. The long bipods are most often carried on my larger caliber rifles. For the 1885 falling block 45/70, my lever actions, and my long barrel revolvers I carry Stoney Point shooting sticks.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I like and use a Stoney Point tripod while deer hunting. I like the stability it gives me as a walking stick, and if I don't have time to deploy the legs, it works fine as a monopod rest for that unexpected shot. The tripod also works as a camera tripod, by simply turning off the rifle rest and attaching the camera to the threaded post. I have tried Harris bipods, and still use one on my prairie dog rig, but they are heavy, and have no utility other than a rifle rest. Good hunting.
Burl


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i shoot prone off of the smallest bipods and got a set of predator sniper stix that i like.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

anybody use them Trigger Sticks from Primos ?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I use a home made Bi Fur Pod from varmit Al's site. Mine are cedar and wok very nice. I also have a short made from golf club shafts that work when youte hunting.

 Al


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

tough to beat a regular spotting scope tripod with a gun fork or homemade Snipper Saddle screwed on the mounting plate. Quickly adjusts from sitting to standing height, pans smoothly, and more stable than any shooting sticks I've tried....


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, guys.

Great input.

Had a shooters ridge on my varmint rifle, but it fell apart. Loose screws, blown springs, etc..

I bucked up :sniper: bought a pivoting Harris 13 - 25 inch for my .30-06.

Looking forward to putting it to use. :sniper:


----------



## James_1979 (Dec 12, 2017)

MOB said:


> huntin1 said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Harris bipod all the time. Short one most of the time. When hunting I normally use the 11"-23" as it allows me to sit so I can clear high grass. And in a pinch I can use it prone. Both are swivel models.
> ...


I am a big Harris fan. I have a Harris bipod. It's a good thing for me when shooting.


----------



## USMCGrunt (Feb 6, 2017)

Harris is pretty much my standby but I have a Parker-Hale on one of my Remington 700s and a Tango Down on my AR-10 SASS. They all work but the Harris is definitely the cheapest of the lot.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I have em all and love em all. Use whatever is handy and best for the situation I'm planning to be in.
My Primos sticks, one a bipod and one tripod, both worked great, then something inside the leg on one,,and with the trigger on the other, and so far I haven't been able to fix them. Maybe when I get back in the spring I'll try again, but guarded prognosis. Going to try the best plastic on plastic lube I've ever found! Stuff called 303 Aerospace Lubricant! Fantastic stuff for anything where plastic slides on plastic! Off topic but recommend it highly, esp for trolling motors.

Hard to beat a medium length Harris Bipod though for best all around support, IMO. Long ones are OK but a bit too ungainly and the shorties are too short.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

A friend gave me a bipod made of two 1X1 pieces of hardwood held together near the top with a bolt. He copied it from a couple of African hunts. Can be quickly adjusted from close to the ground up to fit even a 7 foot shooter in tall grass or brush by simply movingthe legs together and apart. Cheap! Works great for binoculars, camera or even reasonably well with a spotting scope. The legs fold together to make a pretty fair walking stick. 
If I were younger and could walk more I'd use it a lot more as it really makes sense, so darned versatile and costs nothing to make. No fitting to a rifle, the rifle still fits into a scabbard or funrack or case, etc. But in my condition where sitting is called on more and more I use the mid range Harriss, sometimes the longer one for antelope hunting.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Any AR users use a single point sling for an AR? I put one on after seeing a guy on a Javenilla hunt, intending to use it for coyotes. Do they work well for steadying your aim other than aiding a quick draw from a slung position? I confess I'm still not exactly sure how to use it!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Harris tall bipod and trigger stix tall bipod.


----------

